
A Bolivian Architect’s Buildings - tintinnabula
http://hyperallergic.com/338586/the-vibrant-colors-and-andean-motifs-of-a-bolivian-architects-buildings/
======
to3m
Bolivia's capital city, La Paz, is striking-looking too:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/La_Paz](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/La_Paz)

------
Dowwie
This looks like ANSI art from the early 90s

